# Talk of new headers



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

I heard that there is talk of a new header being made that accounts for new wide band 02 sensors. I think i heard it here so sorry for the repost, but i just wanted to know if it was true and if they are done and who is doing it. I heard stillen i think but i'm not shure. Thanks for the help


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

altyser said:


> I heard that there is talk of a new header being made that accounts for new wide band 02 sensors. I think i heard it here so sorry for the repost, but i just wanted to know if it was true and if they are done and who is doing it. I heard stillen i think but i'm not shure. Thanks for the help


Hotshot headers is what you are referring to, I believe they are just coming out with the new 05 headers right now. Check over on nissanclub.com in the alty section there's a big thread over there on these headers...


----------

